# [EVDL] new list member / buying used EV;s



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Steve Clunn <[email protected]>

>Hi David , When I look over the used EV's I always wonder why anybody
>would do a conversion ( lucky for me most people don't feel that way
>as conversions are what I now do for a living ) .

It does seem like a tough way to make a living! Not much resale value, e=
specially with factory cars coming out now. As with I'm sure a lot of pe=
ople, I initially thought I'd do a cheap lead acid conversion for a few tho=
usand dollars. The more I looked into it, the more expensive it got! =
It seems pretty clear to me personally that if I'm going to go electric, I'=
m going lithium or not at all. 2-3 years seems about it for lead batteri=
es in cars, not to mention the weight! Now that Lithium is cheap enough =
to equal out in the long run, it seems like a no-brainer as long as one has=
the up front cash. At the end of the day, I've settled in with a ~ $15k=
budget. Starting with a good roller full of Lithium, but lots of broken=
parts, I think I can get there and have a nice car when I'm done.

>The list is a good place to run ideas buy so you can learn quickly and
>not the hard way. Asking questions about what your going to do before
>you do will help making mistakes and help others who are lurking .
>This is kind of why I changed the subject title . All our post are
>archived and if somebody wants information on a subject like AC motors
>VS DC motors they can look in the archives and find it.


Thanks, I'll make sure and ask when I'm not sure!

>Which brings up another point . The world will be looking at you and
>your new EV to see if EV's are any good . You need to maintain a safe
>Ev , be on the lookout for what car cause a problem , We are in the
>early stages and anything that goes wrong drawls allot of bad
>attention.

Yeah, I'll tell you, it's pretty embarrassing having my car burn to the gro=
und! It's a 2005 Odyssey with only 80k miles, all maintenances done on t=
ime either by me, a dealer, or a quick lube type place. I did just have =
major warranty work done a few weeks ago (new power steering pump, all new =
motor mounts, replaced rollers in the side doors), it seems rather coincide=
ntal that it caught fire shortly after that work. Unfortunately it burne=
d so hot that there's really no way to tell what started it.

>I've seen this happen a lot . People working on there project for
>years and it never gets done. i believe its good to get it rolling and
>find out what you really need . Also doing a car Restoration and ev
>conversion at the same time can be slow , best to have a working
>glider to start with.

Yeah, it's always good to have a deadline! My goal for today is to clean=
out my garage so when I get the car here in a week or three, I can actuall=
y get it in, and start working on it. One big challenge I don't have fig=
ured out yet is how am I going to get it into the garage? My driveway is=
steep uphill, and the car doesn't run... I may have to rent a trailer f=
or a few hours just to get it from the street to my garage :-/ Even that=
I don't think will work well, since the driveway is steep right up to the =
garage, so the rear of the trailer will be WAY too high to unload the car. =
Any thoughts? I'm thinking I may need a winch, or may have to push it=
up with my truck. Big piece of wood bolted to the truck hitch, sprint c=
ar style 

david.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi David,

If Steve's suggestion of using a 12V battery doesn't work you could
use a winch or come-a-long hooked to the base of one of those posts
which are put in the floor of the garage to keep cars from hitting the
furnace or water heater. At least you only have to do it one time.



> David Ladd <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Yeah, it's always good to have a deadline! My goal for today is to cle=
> an out my garage so when I get the car here in a week or three, I can actua=
> lly get it in, and start working on it. One big challenge I don't have f=
> ...


----------

